# 350 legend wtb



## TomC

I'm looking for a single shot with wood stocks and blues. I'm not into the all fancy stainless and bolt actions. I'm left-handed my boys are right-handed and that's why I'm looking for a single shot


----------



## bobk

If you own a T/C encore you can get barrel in 350.


----------



## fireline

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/848941813


----------



## TomC

I'm trying to find a blued with wood stock. Not a fan of the stainless


----------



## FISHIN 2

I have a CVA, .450 with a Nikon 3x9x40 scope, let er go for 275.00. Its a tack driver, Not a wood stock though. Blued with a composite stock.


----------



## ezbite

I'm still not sold its better than a 45/70 yep that 45/70 will wake you up, but it drops a deer in their tracks.


----------



## FISHIN 2

What is the recoil from a 45/70 like ?


----------



## ezbite

FISHIN 2 said:


> What is the recoil from a 45/70 like ?


It'll make you think you had whiskey and black coffee.. that's the hornady loads, there are believe it or not, higher grain lead that has less kick.


----------



## ezbite

Sorry about the hijack


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Sorry about the hijack


You should be. Shame shame.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> You should be. Shame shame.


Get back into the crapper with your buddy heater..


----------



## Muddy

The .45/70 and .444 Marlin both have some kick to them. The .450 Bushmaster with a muzzle break has much less recoil. I don’t think that there are any wood stock single shot 350 Legend rifles out there other than the TC. The CVA rifles with synthetic stocks are really good rifles for the price. I’ve owned CVA’s in .444 Marlin and .44 mag that I was happy with.


----------



## sherman51

if you want a single shot why not just use a good muzzle loader? the TC encore makes a great ML for left or right shooters. or the new version of the CVA accura v2 with the nitride finish is top of the line. check all the choices at cva.com. my daughter n law is getting the long range 30" barrel with the thumb hole camo stock with the black nitride finish for 450.00 . im still debating getting the same rifle in 45 caliber with the new 280 grn conical power belt bullets. but my encore gets the job done for now. I want that 45 more than I need it.
sherman


----------



## Had a Bite

sherman51 said:


> if you want a single shot why not just use a good muzzle loader? the TC encore makes a great ML for left or right shooters. or the new version of the CVA accura v2 with the nitride finish is top of the line. check all the choices at cva.com. my daughter n law is getting the long range 30" barrel with the thumb hole camo stock with the black nitride finish for 450.00 . im still debating getting the same rifle in 45 caliber with the new 280 grn conical power belt bullets. but my encore gets the job done for now. I want that 45 more than I need it.
> sherman


I have a single shot, wouldnt even consider grabbing my muzzle loader. I wouldnt get any added range with it, I wont shoot much over 200yds, reloading is way faster and way less time cleaning, not to mention swabbing the barrel every shot or 2. That just my opinion on it though.


----------



## Drm50

There were several deer shot with 350L by locals. All Ruger BAs were used. Didn’t talk to anyone who made a long shot. The 350L is just a rimless 357max. It’s a practical 100yd deer gun. It is only here as a deer cartridge for AR platform. I can’t see why anyone would go out of their way to get one unless they were into ARs. The ammo is reasonable about $10 a box, I hear. I look at 350L to be the bare minimum deer gun. Not a cartridge to use if you are a stalker.


----------



## ezbite

Not a cartridge to use if you are a stalker.

then bobk better not even think about getting one...


----------



## TomC

I have yet to see one as an ar upper. I got a complete lower ready to roll


----------



## sherman51

get a TC encore then get the barrel you want.


----------



## saugmon

sherman51 said:


> get a TC encore then get the barrel you want.


Bingo!!! My .50 muzzle load barrel if more accurate than my 45-70 barrel.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Not a cartridge to use if you are a stalker.
> 
> then bobk better not even think about getting one...


Yo man. Quick stalking me.


----------



## bobk

TomC said:


> I have yet to see one as an ar upper. I got a complete lower ready to roll


https://www.ar15part.com/20-350-Leg...bly-Extended-Rifle-p/20350lcmu1x16exrlmlr.htm


----------



## ezbite

Mi


saugmon said:


> Bingo!!! My .50 muzzle load barrel if more accurate than my 45-70 barrel.


Mine isn't they both are very close on paper.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Yo man. Quick stalking me.


But you smell like oatmeal??


----------



## TomC

got me a cva hunter in 450bm for 189.99! now im torn between the Nikon bdc or the leupold vx freedom. Nikon has the spot on app and the leupold has the twist for range adjustments


----------



## MagicMarker

Nikon quit making scopes so warranty might be an issue


----------



## Muddy

When did Nikon quit making rifle scopes?


----------



## MagicMarker

This past fall. That’s why everyone is clearancing them out now


----------



## Firelee83

Can someone explain to me how so many people are hunting with a .350 legend in Ohio? The minimum caliber is clearly .357 and the .350 is clearly a smaller caliber. Soooo what gives?


----------



## King-Fish

Firelee83 said:


> Can someone explain to me how so many people are hunting with a .350 legend in Ohio? The minimum caliber is clearly .357 and the .350 is clearly a smaller caliber. Soooo what gives?


350 legend uses a .357 projectile in a straight walled cartridge making it completely legal


----------



## Firelee83

Thanks did not know that. It should be called .357 legend haha.


----------



## TomC

SO I just read that Nikon is done with scopes, since they are going on sale what yall think the 3x9-40 bdc or the 4x12-40bdc?

I looked at the leupod X-Freedom 3-9x40 .450 Bushmaster and its set up for the round. Its way more expensive than the Nikons and they want an additional 80.00 for one custom dial!


----------



## Junebug2320

TomC said:


> SO I just read that Nikon is done with scopes, since they are going on sale what yall think the 3x9-40 bdc or the 4x12-40bdc?
> 
> I looked at the leupod X-Freedom 3-9x40 .450 Bushmaster and its set up for the round. Its way more expensive than the Nikons and they want an additional 80.00 for one custom dial!


I have two Nikon 3x9/40’s. One on a shotgun, the other on a muzzeloader. No complaints. Other than now they quit making them and service (if needed) will be a @/)$- 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC

I ended up going with the Nikon, I found a 4x12-40 for 128.00! cant complain either I found the ammo for 25.00 otd for the black ammo


----------



## fastwater

TomC said:


> I ended up going with the Nikon, I found a 4x12-40 for 128.00! cant complain either I found the ammo for 25.00 otd for the black ammo


Where at TomC?
Buddy is looking for a different scope for his 350.


----------



## TomC

Check out rural king!


----------



## Doboy

fastwater said:


> Where at TomC?
> Buddy is looking for a different scope for his 350.



Don't forget the Vortex,,, & the Tasco Varminter. You will be surprised.
So far, I really like the 2.5-10 Varminter w adjustable front lens. ;>)

FWIW,,,, If you didn't see my old post, I hit a deer, 50yd broadside with a .350 *FMJ*,,,, just to see what would happen. (QUICK acquisition with that 2.5 setting.)
TG, I didn't hit it in the hams!


----------



## TomC

Rural king also lets you put things in lawaway! I went back yesterday to get another one and a guy in front of me bought the last 3 Nikons they had so Huber heights is sold out.


----------



## TomC

So I got my Nikon bdc 4-12x40 scope and rifle. Went to mount it last night and didn't realize I didn't have any scope rings. For those out there with the cva what scope rings did you go with?


----------



## FISHIN 2

Leupold has some nice aluminum rings, I like the medium height , 1" probly, was 20.00 at dunhams and even less with a 20% off coupon. Will fit weaver type rails and picatinny style as well. Glad ya found a set up..


----------



## Muddy

I use the Leupold rings as well on most of my rifles. I’ve never had an issue with them. They always hold zero. Torque to specs.


----------



## TomC

For 189.99 for the cva and 119 for the Nikon, and 25 for rings I couldn't complain. I couldn't find an ar upper in 450 or 350 for less than that, and all the bolt guns are more than the cost of of my complete set up. Oh and I found out cabelas will match buds gun shop on their ammo prices so I got me a couple boxes of 450 black for 22.71!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Not your single shot,
But
A couple of entry bolt/combos $370 
Possibly a step up combo at $450


----------



## TomC

yeah I looked at a bolt gun but im a lefty and everyone else in the family that hunts is right handed. Single shot works without being awkward, ive got two complete lowers waiting for a something good, I guess im just cheap and looking for great deals


----------



## Muddy

You will like the CVA. I’ve had 2, and they both shot really well. You only need 1 shot. I only upgraded to a bolt gun in .450 because I won it in a raffle. Otherwise I’d still be shooting a shingle shot.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Just an FYI to anybody interested AimSurplus has Faxon 350 Legend barrels in 12.5, 16 and 20 inch in stock from $175-$215. They have the AIM brand BCG in 450 Bushmaster for $89.95. The AIM BCGs are a great deal - you can check out some hard user field testing on youtube, but hard to beat for the money. 

I schedule pickup and drive down to the store in Monroe to avoid shipping and FFL fees. I have done a lot of business with them over the years.


----------



## TomC

Well I paid 22.71 per box for the 450 black at cabelas, came he today and had a 10.00 of 20 purchase. Needless to say 12.71 for a box of 450bm was rather exciting!


----------



## JOE W

Tom, What cabelas did you get .450 ammo @ ?? Thanks


----------



## TomC

If you contact cabelas customer service and do the online chat, I said hey I know you guys price match on things and this is the ammo. The lady looked it up on buds guns and said she would price match it. I ordered it online as I was talking with her and she did as she said.

I got it two days later in the mail. I just now left the centerville cabelas with another box of black. I took my recipte and said I was told to show you this so you would price match, they said ok, scanned the box then my 10 off coupon.


----------



## 5Cent

Picked up the Savage Axis II xp combo today from the Fin. A blast to shoot and a tack driver!

Final 5rd. group at 100yrds off the bench with Winchester 150gr. Extreme Points.


----------



## Drm50

That’s about 1.75” group, not exactly a tack driver.


----------



## 5Cent

Drm50 said:


> That’s about 1.75” group, not exactly a tack driver.


Forgive me....when compared to a 12ga slug at 100yrds.....and a cheap bushnell scope.


----------



## fastwater

5Cent said:


> Picked up the Savage Axis II xp combo today from the Fin. A blast to shoot and a tack driver!
> 
> Final 5rd. group at 100yrds off the bench *with Winchester 150gr. Extreme Points.*
> View attachment 373327


Try some Hornady 165grn. FTX ammo.
Much better quality control with the Hornady ammo.
Congrats on your new rifle.


----------



## loweman165

Drm50 said:


> That’s about 1.75” group, not exactly a tack driver.


Good thing he's shooting deer with it and not driving tacks.


----------



## fastwater

Come on guys...lighten up a bit!!!
Hasn't even shot it enough to take the rough factory edges out of the bbl yet.
We all can't shoot like Hathcock right out of the gate.


----------



## 5Cent

Lol, no worries on this end.


----------



## jdl447

Isn’t every gun owned by someone on the internet a tack driver?


----------



## Yakphisher

King-Fish said:


> 350 legend uses a .357 projectile in a straight walled cartridge making it completely legal


The actual dimension is .355. Although you can load .357 bullet but you get an ugly bulge and most of the 350 chambered firearms will jam. They really screwed this whole development up because using 180-200 gr pistol bullets would been awesome but it's not.


----------



## Yakphisher

BTW George Garwell, Hooknguns in Lorain got a lot of 350L/450BM ammo in stock while most others have very little to none.


----------



## loweman165

fastwater said:


> Come on guys...lighten up a bit!!!
> Hasn't even shot it enough to take the rough factory edges out of the bbl yet.
> We all can't shoot like Hathcock right out of the gate.


I was being sarcastic. That groups fine all day long at 100, especially for a hunting situation.


----------



## MagicMarker

When I was growing up my dad said if you can hit a paper plate at a hundred yards you were ready. Lol


----------



## 5Cent

jdl447 said:


> Isn’t every gun owned by someone on the internet a tack driver?


Lol, well you have now been formally introduced to mine. Please start a thread and share the specifics of your TD or if you have one in this new .350 legend caliber, please include here. But I get the feeling you guys are proud members of the 6.5CM club.

Outside of my .22LR, this gun is the most accurate for under $400 with less than 30rds through it. Bottom of the barrel Savage, bottom of the barrel scope and factory ammo.....I'm more than happy with its performance in a 15mph cross wind.

I never was a Cadillac man, just a deer hunter and these fit inside the "pie plate" just fine. 60% inside the quarter or "driving the the tack" made me smile. My apologies it didn't bring the same kind of joy to your life. I cant wait to leave the 12ga. and ML in the safe come this deer gun season.


----------



## Yakphisher

I don't drink the 6.5cm Kool aid and never will.


----------



## Dovans

I give the firearm to my wife if I need a tack driven.


----------



## Drm50

My nephew has had 2 350Ls. A Savage and a Ruger. We could get neither to do much better than OPs. That was with various handloads and 2x7 Leupold. Also factory ammo. A buddy of mine bought the Ruger off my nephew. He was hacking on me and Bro because we couldn’t get the 350L to shot. He’s got it up fore sale now. My nephew is a hard head and is going to buy AR type. I don’t think there is much you can do with the rifles they are ok. I’ve been fooling a lot with straight case cartridges since Ohio legal. When you are against 38 cal minimum you bullet choice is poor. On top of that the 350L was not given much thought on bore dia. Somebody could have introduced a good cartridge based on same case, but longer in .358 cal. Thing is it wouldn’t work in AR which is only reason they whipped up the 350L.


----------



## Lundy

I have two H&R single shot 357 maximums that shoot a 180 gr bullet at around 2500 FPS that shoot MOA, light recoil, and are very effective on deer. No good factory ammo that I know of, all must be hand loaded.

I’m not sure how the 350 ballistics compare


----------



## fastwater

Lundy said:


> I have two H&R single shot 357 maximums that shoot a 180 gr bullet at around 2500 FPS that shoot MOA, light recoil, and are very effective on deer. No good factory ammo that I know of, all must be hand loaded.
> 
> I’m not sure how the 350 ballistics compare


Here's a decent Winchester ammo ballistic comparison chart. Don't know length of bbl these stats were gathered from but assuming a 20" bbl since that was what Winchester based all their 350 data on:








I'm sure there's other charts floating around for Hornady and various specific ammo brands as well.


----------



## jdl447

Ohio should just let us use the ancient 30-30 and be done with it.


----------



## Yakphisher

jdl447 said:


> Ohio should just let us use the ancient 30-30 and be done with it.


Agree 100%

Whenever liberal logic ever pull their head out of their butts!


----------



## Drm50

jdl447 said:


> Ohio should just let us use the ancient 30-30 and be done with it.


The cartridges are suppose to be picked because of possible overflight into populated areas. Now this makes sense ,if you had people that had sense making regulations. Again it must be kept simple for the wardens who have to enforce them. I can understand they don’t want guys with Hi-Vel rifles sniping deer especially the Flatlanders. By not allowing bottle neck cartridges it’s much easier to police. I guess they have to have a “cut off “ and straight case is it.


----------



## Muddy

I don’t think that any deer will notice the difference between a sub 1” group or a 1.75” group when they get shot. Enjoy your new gun, I think that you will like it much better than a slug gun.


----------



## fastwater

jdl447 said:


> Ohio should just let us use the ancient 30-30 and be done with it.


I keep hanging on to my trusty ole Rem 270 hoping for the same. 
For now, since I enjoy shooting them the most, I'll just stick with using the m/l'ers.


----------



## Drm50

The problem with any straight case cartridge is the bullet. The ratio of bore diameter to weight doesn’t allow for any bullet design. A stubby round nose is about the best you can do. To get best accuracy at decent velocity. There is no way around this. If you are willing to sacrifice velocity witch will decrease practical range, you will gain accuracy. Look at above chart for 350L suppressed / 265gr bullet. I wouldn’t be surprised if this load shot under 1”. 

When Ohio rifle season was announced I had only one legal rifle, 45/70. I had this rifle for 40yrs and only kept it as a toy, never hunted it. I hunted WVa and Pa and had about every standard caliber there is. So I had much better choices and 45/70 is to much gun for deer anyway. I promptly gathered up a 375W Marlin and 44mg Marlin. I decided the 375W was the one that would come closest for range and accuracy. When I say range, I mean practical range. See chart for drop at 300yds. I ended up trading Marlin off and getting Ruger #3 so I could shoot spitzer bullets. I have lost some velocity because 235gr is lightest practical spitzer. The spitzer bullet decreased the group size by 25% at 200yds. At 100yds there was no difference between 220FP and 235 spitzer. 

From what I’ve seen locally, the most popular new purchase deer gun is Marlin 1895 in short Guide models. Movie hype has 45/70s as long range killers. Look at 300yd drop on chart. Add to that a short barrel. Very stylish but not much better than 44mag. So why not buy 44 to begin with? For most hunters who aren’t hand loaders or gun nuts a 44mg comes in #1 for 0 to 150yds.


----------



## Lundy

Fortunately I was able to get quite a few of these for the 357 max before they were discontinued and became very hard to find.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1010480472


----------



## Drm50

It looks like that bullet has the potential to be accurate. The parallel surfaces that engage the rifling are in good ratio to weight and length of bullet. At 100yds there really isn’t much difference in accuracy of bullet styles in premium manf. When you get out 200yds + the blunt pistol type bullets aren’t the best. You start getting into Spitzers and Round Nose / boat tail and flat base. The big thing then becomes the individual rifle and what will make it shoot.


----------



## MagicMarker

Drm50 said:


> It looks like that bullet has the potential to be accurate. The parallel surfaces that engage the rifling are in good ratio to weight and length of bullet. At 100yds there really isn’t much difference in accuracy of bullet styles in premium manf. When you get out 200yds + the blunt pistol type bullets aren’t the best. You start getting into Spitzers and Round Nose / boat tail and flat base. The big thing then becomes the individual rifle and what will make it shoot.


I use Hornady bullets in my lever guns


----------



## Lundy

Don'y forget about the .444. Flat shooting and packs a real punch on both ends.


----------



## 0utwest

Lundy said:


> Don'y forget about the .444. Flat shooting and packs a real punch on both ends.


Bought one of these .444 from MUDDY on here and yes they are flat shooting !


----------



## TomC

I ended up with a CVA Hunter in 450 bushmaster, Black and blued. Topped it off with a Nikon 3-9x40 bdc. Paid 189.99 for the rifle 120.00 for the scope.


----------



## Yakphisher

Wise choice! Reloading for it is a lot better plus you shoot light plinking loads in it using 45acp 230gr. fmj.


----------



## Drm50

Never shot a CVA, had a couple I took on trade. I just saw that Henry has a recall on their single break downs. At shows around here they get ridiculous prices out of H&Rs and NEF handi-guns. I can see a guy buying $200 first deer rifle. When they are paying $400 for used H&Rs they are nuts. They are in the range of buying new Ruger or Savage bolt actions, in Ohio deer calibers.


----------



## TomC

HOLD UP. I can shoot 45acp in the 450bm?????? I wanted something accurate, somewhat light weight and ambi since im left handed and my boys are right.


----------



## MagicMarker

Drm50 said:


> Never shot a CVA, had a couple I took on trade. I just saw that Henry has a recall on their single break downs. At shows around here they get ridiculous prices out of H&Rs and NEF handi-guns. I can see a guy buying $200 first deer rifle. When they are paying $400 for used H&Rs they are nuts. They are in the range of buying new Ruger or Savage bolt actions, in Ohio deer calibers.


You seem to be pretty knowledgeable bout guns and prices. How do you rate a Ruger Deerfield 44 carbine in great shape (price and performance) for deer hunting in Ohio. I bought one bout a month ago. Thanks


----------



## Muddy

I’ve had 2 CVA’s. A 44 mag and a 444. I sold the 444 to Outwest after I won a Ruger American in 450 Bushmaster in a raffle. Both CVAs shot very good groups and had pretty good triggers on them. I would recommend them to anyone looking for an affordable rifle.


----------



## Drm50

MagicMarker said:


> You seem to be pretty knowledgeable bout guns and prices. How do you rate a Ruger Deerfield 44 carbine in great shape (price and performance) for deer hunting in Ohio. I bought one bout a month ago. Thanks


Ruger Deerfield is a good Ohio deer gun. Especially around my area where most are taken under 100yds. 
I’ve had a couple but the only one I’ve shot was to sight in for a local. All the Ruger carbines in 44mg shoot about the same. The old Ruger auto, Deerfield, 96/44 lever and #3, same-same. Out of all the 44s I’ve shot the Ruger 77/44 was best. I have a Marlin 1894 from 1970 and I thought it was best because it would clover leaf all day at 60yds. The 77/44 at 60yds was making one ragged hole. This wasn’t one gun fluke. I sighted several. They were all shooting Win White Box from Wally World too. On price for the Ruger 44s, you have to consider most of them quasi collector items since they aren’t in production. So in Ohio you have a desirable deer gun and collector status behind the price.


----------



## MagicMarker

Drm50 said:


> Ruger Deerfield is a good Ohio deer gun. Especially around my area where most are taken under 100yds.
> I’ve had a couple but the only one I’ve shot was to sight in for a local. All the Ruger carbines in 44mg shoot about the same. The old Ruger auto, Deerfield, 96/44 lever and #3, same-same. Out of all the 44s I’ve shot the Ruger 77/44 was best. I have a Marlin 1894 from 1970 and I thought it was best because it would clover leaf all day at 60yds. The 77/44 at 60yds was making one ragged hole. This wasn’t one gun fluke. I sighted several. They were all shooting Win White Box from Wally World too. On price for the Ruger 44s, you have to consider most of them quasi collector items since they aren’t in production. So in Ohio you have a desirable deer gun and collector status behind the price.


Thanks. It is like new condition I gave 800 for it


----------



## fastwater

TomC said:


> I ended up with a CVA Hunter in 450 bushmaster, Black and blued. Topped it off with a Nikon 3-9x40 bdc. Paid 189.99 for the rifle 120.00 for the scope.


Where did you find your Nikon BDC?


----------



## Yakphisher

I had the Ruger 96/44 for awhile but sold it and moved on. Great little rifle but I like Winchester /Rossi 92 better. Only trouble with the Ruger was you cant baby it otherwise the empty shell would flip around and hang up inside. Annoying somewhat but it shot great. 800 buck is within reasonable value. Older ones command more money so in these times of batshit craziness you did well.


----------



## TomC

I found my Nikon bdc at rural king right after Nikon announced they were getting out of scopes. they had it maked for clearance! SO back to the shooting 45acp out of the 450. ive never heard that


----------



## Yakphisher

TomC said:


> I found my Nikon bdc at rural king right after Nikon announced they were getting out of scopes. they had it maked for clearance! SO back to the shooting 45acp out of the 450. ive never heard that


Not the ammo in 45acp but the same bullet in 450 BM case.


----------



## TomC

So I got it sighted in over the weekend. Even with a shaky shooting table, We were still able to get it to hit .5" groups at 100 yards. So thoughts on it, Its light weight easy to carry and aim. It does have a little kick to it but its sure better than the 12ga slug gun. 100zero puts it right about 2" high at 25yrds. The Nikon bdc was clear, only wish It had an adjustable parallax. It was the 4x14x40 bdc that I put on it.For less than 400 bucks Im happy with it.


----------



## Drm50

When I was at sale this past weekend, lots of Ohio deer guns. Prices were a little stiff but not bad but they weren’t moving. Bolt action standard calibers were dead. If a guy wants a good older BA rifle they haven’t been lower. Dealers were in mood to come down. If it was any kind of defensive gun they had crazy price and wouldn’t budge.


----------



## Yakphisher

Every store has ammo for Ohio deer rifle except for Cabelas which I am thinking they are hoarding all the pistol calibers in the back store room.


----------



## Drm50

I’m not out and about much but I think the best thing to do right now is hit LGS in small towns. I’ve not seen prices that they are getting on line. They may be coming but aren’t here yet. Hunting ammo I saw no shortage of and price same as before this panic. I’m sure if you want a used hunting gun it’s buyers market. Dealers trying to turn it over into cash to buy sellable stock. They tell me they can’t get new stock of guns or ammo. All back orders.


----------



## ironman172

I'm glad I stocked up on my 44 mag deer stoppers last year when they finally got them in stock after 2 years 
never thought I would see so many first time buyers that are against gun ownership buying


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> I’m not out and about much but I think the best thing to do right now is hit LGS in small towns. I’ve not seen prices that they are getting on line. They may be coming but aren’t here yet. Hunting ammo I saw no shortage of and price same as before this panic. I’m sure if you want a used hunting gun it’s buyers market. Dealers trying to turn it over into cash to buy sellable stock. They tell me they can’t get new stock of guns or ammo. All back orders.


Hit a small town lgs store today in Bellaire. No 9, 45 or .380 in the store. They did have 350 legend in stock for $33.00. wth


----------



## Drm50

Bellaire the all American town. The better shop up there closed up some years ago. I got many a good deal on brand new stuff from Nathan’s. Low lives purchased guns with plastic and would go down the street and sell them to the other shop. He had pawn license too. He wouldn’t pawn those guns but he bought them cheap. He would blow them out cheap too. He was a CZ dealer and believed in turning over low end stuff quickly.


----------



## bobk

I figured you would know the store considering where we met up. The wife is running the store now. Her husband died over a year ago. She is closing at the end of the year. Ammo is 30% off and guns are 10% off.


----------



## Doboy

bobk said:


> Hit a small town lgs store today in Bellaire. No 9, 45 or .380 in the store.* They did have 350 legend in stock for $33.00.* wth



*FOR THE RIFLE,,,,,, or BOX OF 100rds????? ;>)*

You know,,, I'd be the first one to TRY to keep the 'stores' open,,,,, but when gouging gets that bad, *I get very spiteful,,,,, I will not play that game.
*
I'll check out the store fliers, then the net,,,,,,,, & if the net doesn't have them, I'll reload,,,,,
if I can't get powder or components,, I'll grab the sheridan & eat Rabbit & Squirrel. (private property)
I'm looking for a real good recipe for **** BACKSTRAPS!!! lmbo,,,, How 'bout **** Jerky?


*Sportsman Superstore,,,,,,
Sportsman's Guide, & 
Sportsman's Warehouse,,,,,,,, 
FIRST! Before I go shop anywhere, 'now'.

I'll call 5 or 6 friends & PLACE A NICE LARGE ORDER!*

BTW,,, .350 legend FMJs $14 They raised them up $3 from my last 'sale' order.


----------



## Drm50

bobk said:


> I figured you would know the store considering where we met up. The wife is running the store now. Her husband died over a year ago. She is closing at the end of the year. Ammo is 30% off and guns are 10% off.


I will stop by and check her out. By the time they crank stuff 300% then discount it, not much savings to be had. They were known to high, but were the premier dealer in the area for low end stuff. Sold at top dollar on Lay Away. Believe it or not Bellaire use to be a bustling town. People from all the little town in area did their Christmas shopping there. They got a good deal up there on a used bridge across the Ohio.
I ain’t joking, think you can get it for $1, needs paint.


----------



## bobk

Drm50 said:


> I will stop by and check her out. By the time they crank stuff 300% then discount it, not much savings to be had. They were known to high, but were the premier dealer in the area for low end stuff. Sold at top dollar on Lay Away. Believe it or not Bellaire use to be a bustling town. People from all the little town in area did their Christmas shopping there. They got a good deal up there on a used bridge across the Ohio.
> I ain’t joking, think you can get it for $1, needs paint.


lol, I'll pass on the bridge.


----------



## ironman172

Muddy said:


> I’ve had 2 CVA’s. A 44 mag and a 444. I sold the 444 to Outwest after I won a Ruger American in 450 Bushmaster in a raffle. Both CVAs shot very good groups and had pretty good triggers on them. I would recommend them to anyone looking for an affordable rifle.


Saw some 450 bushmasters tonight ,if your interested


----------



## DHower08

Henry now have a 350 in a single shot. Good looking gun


----------



## Stan Kinney

TomC said:


> I have yet to see one as an ar upper. I got a complete lower ready to roll


Bear Creek Arsenal makes a 350 Legend upper.I have one ,shoots well. I bought the side charger one, easier to charge a round with scope on .


----------

